# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ligji per letrat Italiane

## EuroStar1

Kam degjuar se ka dale perseri ligji per te ber letrat ne Itali.

A eshte e vertete ?

----------


## iktuus

> Kam degjuar se ka dale perseri ligji per te ber letrat ne Itali.
> 
> A eshte e vertete ?


Po e vertet eshte.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po e vertet eshte.


Ndonje info me te detajuar apo ndonje link Iktuus , se me duhet tja dergoj nje robit tim 

Faleminderit

----------


## iktuus

Nese se kupton gjuhen perktheje me google translate  se skam as durim as kohe ta perkthej
http://www.laleggepertutti.it/14097_...l-15-settembre

----------


## EuroStar1

E perkthen vet ai, se po ja coj si link

Rrofsh per informacionin

----------


## rinor.1

hey cfar ligji eshte se keshtu me tha edhe njeri ne itali ka dal nje ligj per dokumenta, une per momentin jam ne itali tash a mund te me tregoni pak me shume ju lutem cfar procedure esht dhe a me duhet ndonje avokat apo joo etj

----------


## gemini

Duhet me pagu shume leke per te mar dukumentat,me pak fjal mund te besh dokumentat po punoje ne ndonje vend pa regulla dhe a qe te ka ne pune duhet te paguaj 1000 euro,si pun gjobe o vleraq per te te regulluar gjendjen tende si clendestin, dhe 6 muaj kontribute per ty per perjudhen qe ke qene pa regulla ne pune..gje qe nje italian eshte e veshtire qe ti paguaj,por po re dakord qe mund ti paguash ti nje pjes o te tera po ta leverdisi.ah edhe nje gje tjeter,vetem qe te duhet te paraqitesh ndonje dikument ku mund te vertetosh qe je ne itali qe ne 2011 ne mos gaboj..

----------


## rinor.1

cka je tu than se spo kuptoj glandestin, dokument prej 2011 etj.. une tash kam ardh ne itali jam ketu gati nje jave dhe mora vesh dicka per dokumentat, pyeta dike une ketu dhe me tha qe gjeja kriesore per dokumenta eshte tet siguroj dikush pune dhe e mer sonxhornon ky ligj eshte cdoer ketu. Ki ligji tash qe ka dal a eshte per ne apo per ato qe jam moti ketu.

----------


## xhori

ne  qofte se  keni  10mij euro  teper  mund ti  beni dokumentat.  kaq  kushton  me  taksa  e me te gjitha   asnje  sipermarres  nuk  besoj  se  ka deshire te paguaj kete shume

----------


## EuroStar1

> ne  qofte se  keni  10mij euro  teper  mund ti  beni dokumentat.  kaq  kushton  me  taksa  e me te gjitha   asnje  sipermarres  nuk  besoj  se  ka deshire te paguaj kete shume


Letrat Ialiane mer xhor.... jo Amerikane  :ngerdheshje: 

750 Euro paguhen per bustapaga 3 mujore dhe shnet. Me qen pronari i mire, ti paguan ai edhe ato

----------


## prenceedi

> Letrat Ialiane mer xhor.... jo Amerikane 
> 
> 750 Euro paguhen per bustapaga 3 mujore dhe shnet. Me qen pronari i mire, ti paguan ai edhe ato


Je i sigurte.......????  Mua me thane se shkojne diku tek 6000 euro.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Je i sigurte.......????  Mua me thane se shkojne diku tek 6000 euro.


100% i sigurte

----------


## xhori

> Letrat Ialiane mer xhor.... jo Amerikane 
> 
> 750 Euro paguhen per bustapaga 3 mujore dhe shnet. Me qen pronari i mire, ti paguan ai edhe ato


  italia eshte ne kriz  jo amerika
 750  x 6 muaj plus  ato te tjerat,      dje pyeta  komercialistin  dhe me tha  qe  duhen  gati  10mij euro,  jo eurostara :Lulja3:

----------


## gemini

duhet te paguhen kontributet ose sigurimet si i thojne ne shqiperi,dhe keto jane ne baz te punes qe bene,dhe 1000 euro si takse fikse per letrt qe do futesh..keshtu ka vendosur MONTI, se nuk kane lek keta ketej nga italia..por me e bukura eshte qe duhet te dimostrosh qe je ne itali perpara vitit 2012, keshtu qe kush vjen tani nuk e ka te lehte..

----------


## rinor.1

o njerez a mund te me ndihmon be dikush ti bej dua letrat italiane nuk jam duke gjetur ndonje njeri ndonje pronar qe ka firme te veten qe te me siguron pune cka eshte ajo, te me thot qe un e mar ket ne pune dhe sa per parat ja paguaj une 750 eurot cka jane ato qe that ju me lart dhe kontributet. Une jam ne trevizo ne nje lagje ketu afer , nese njeh dikush ndonje shqiptar ose ketu nese ka ne forum ndonje qe jeton ne itali dhe ka ndonje firme ose dicka mund te me shkruani ne mp ose edhe ketu ju flm

----------


## xhori

> o njerez a mund te me ndihmon be dikush ti bej dua letrat italiane nuk jam duke gjetur ndonje njeri ndonje pronar qe ka firme te veten qe te me siguron pune cka eshte ajo, te me thot qe un e mar ket ne pune dhe sa per parat ja paguaj une 750 eurot cka jane ato qe that ju me lart dhe kontributet. Une jam ne trevizo ne nje lagje ketu afer , nese njeh dikush ndonje shqiptar ose ketu nese ka ne forum ndonje qe jeton ne itali dhe ka ndonje firme ose dicka mund te me shkruani ne mp ose edhe ketu ju flm


  nuk ja vlen  te  prishesh  10 mij euro  per letrat italiane, mendimi im

----------


## rinor.1

o xhori pse be 10 mij euro nuk e di cka je tu fol, ketu nuk te duhet as avokat as asgje, ke oferte pune mbaroi puna mund te paguash nja 1500 e diku, mer nje leter qe je ketu para vitit 2011 apo 2012 keshtu mua me than ketu ne kuesture

----------


## xhori

> o xhori pse be 10 mij euro nuk e di cka je tu fol, ketu nuk te duhet as avokat as asgje, ke oferte pune mbaroi puna mund te paguash nja 1500 e diku, mer nje leter qe je ketu para vitit 2011 apo 2012 keshtu mua me than ketu ne kuesture



Kaq  eshte o  vlla se  pyeta  prandaj te them.

----------

